# Replacing MK4 Oil Pan



## euro-a4 (Feb 2, 2010)

Hey guys, I cracked my oil pan, and got a new one and the goal is to install it tomorrow. My question is....is there anything I need to know before I start? Does anyone know a good DIY page?

Thanks! :thumbup:

I :heart: VAG


----------



## Skimmer0220 (Oct 12, 2009)

1.8
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?2568651-DIY-Oil-pan&highlight=diy+1.8t+oil+pan

2.0
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...done-correctly-finally!&highlight=diy+oil+pan

VR6
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...il-Pan-Installation-DIY&highlight=diy+oil+pan

don't know what your model you have 1.8, 2.0 or vr6


----------



## ziddey (Apr 16, 2006)

any pointers on a b5 aeb? short of supporting the engine from above?


----------



## euro-a4 (Feb 2, 2010)

Skimmer0220 said:


> 1.8
> http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?2568651-DIY-Oil-pan&highlight=diy+1.8t+oil+pan
> 
> 2.0
> ...


MK2 does me no good haha.


----------



## euro-a4 (Feb 2, 2010)

ziddey said:


> any pointers on a b5 aeb? short of supporting the engine from above?


http://www.audiforum.ca/a4-b5-b6-b7-b8/53442-diy-oil-pan-sump-replacement-1-a.html


----------



## Little Golf Mklll (Nov 27, 2007)

For a mk2 its quite easy, just remove all the bolts on the oil pan, drop it down peel off the old gasket, clean both mating surfaces with brake clean ( the surfaces must be 100% free of oil). Then install new gasket (rubber one if possible), reassemble and torque to spec. You'll never have any leaks.


----------



## euro-a4 (Feb 2, 2010)

Thanks for the help guys...I replaced it the other night, peice of cake!


----------



## davidhol (Dec 18, 2014)

i just cracked the oil pan on my golf.. just wondering how long it took you to do the job and where you got the replacement oil pan from.


----------



## euro-a4 (Feb 2, 2010)

Only took maybe an hour or so. It was very straight forward and easy to replace. I did mine in the middle of winter when it was like 10 degrees out, it was a blast!


----------



## racerpoet (Apr 20, 2013)

euro-a4 said:


> it was like 10 degrees out, it was a blast!


:laugh:


----------



## vwmk400 (Sep 12, 2013)

I would love to know how to get the two bolts next to the transmission out. I've done everything I've read and watched and they still will not come out.


----------

